# North slope uinta trail cam pics



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

Just testing the water here wondering if anyone has any cool new pics of bucks and bulls on the north slopes


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

Looking good Johnny b. I think I know where you are hunting. I'm headed up there in2 weeks


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope not lol but if you are good luck I figured altogether I put in 20 miles between the three cams I put up


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

It's a decent area. Gets hit pretty hard if your less than two miles from the road. Looks like you'll be good if your further than that.


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

I look forward to seeing your harvest good luck to you


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I wished you guys would stop hot spotting my honey hole!;-)


----------



## Jonnyb (Feb 19, 2014)

Haha ridgetop we just want to see what your not posting pictures of


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Jonnyb said:


> Haha ridgetop we just want to see what your not posting pictures of


It's all good, keep um coming.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I've never had much luck on the North Slope. Saw a lot of animals and even some with antlers but not during the appropriate hunts.

That being said it holds a very special place in my heart and I think is unlike any other place in Utah. Good luck to all you pine hunters this year!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

No elk up there.......nope...........none..........If I were you guys I would never hunt the Uintas. Especially the North Slope


----------

